
Mimir – A Near-Infrared Wide-Field Imager, Spectrometer and Polarimeter - app4soft
http://people.bu.edu/clemens/mimir/
======
supernova87a
I think whoever posted this needs to step in and explain what's interesting or
new or relevant about it, 16 years after the instrument had its first light?

~~~
app4soft
I found _Mimir_ interesting because its design is "near" completely open-
source (except AutoCAD files of mechanical designs).[0]

Actually I'm testing _Astree_ [1] app (FLOSS alternative to _Zemax_ ) using
files & docs of _Mimir_ 's optical designs[2].

[0]
[http://people.bu.edu/clemens/mimir/engineering.html](http://people.bu.edu/clemens/mimir/engineering.html)

[1] [https://github.com/edeforas/astree](https://github.com/edeforas/astree)

[2]
[http://people.bu.edu/clemens/mimir/optical_designs.html](http://people.bu.edu/clemens/mimir/optical_designs.html)

